# muss standalone immer angegeben werden?Hat es mit interne/externe dtd zu tun?



## babuschka (30. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
muss man eigentlich standalone immer angeben? Ist es in Wohlgeformtheit / Gültigkeitsregeln drin? Also wird es gegen regeln gestoßen wenn standalone nicht angegeben wird? Und hat standalone mit externe und interne DTD´s zu tun?

stimmt es dass bei internen DTD standalone="yes" angegeben werden muss und bei externen standalone="no"???? Bitte um Antwort. Vielen Dank!


----------



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

also ich habs endlich aus den Büchern rausgekriegt! Für die die es auch wissen wollen:

standalone="yes" : steht für interne DTD
standalone="no" : steht für extenre DTD

standalone muss immer angegeben werden, wenn eine DTD vorhanden ist!


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Jan 2010)

bei w3c gibt es sehr viele informationen zu xml.

Extensible Markup Language (XML) 1.0 (Zweite Auflage)

abschnitt zu standalone
Extensible Markup Language (XML) 1.0 (Zweite Auflage)


----------

